# Will it piss anyone off if i make instructional videos?



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I am going to use CamStudio to make instructional videos on how to use:
Dtelnet
TyTool10r4 (with GOP editor and how to turn it into MPEG, I will not post that here)
TivoServer
JavaHMO
And Much Much More.

PLEASE TELL ME HERE IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR PRODUCT / TOOL IN AN INSTRUCTIONAL DEMO!

"...and for all you *******s who like to jack peoples videos, they will be in flash."


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

chris22 said:


> ....PLEASE TELL ME HERE IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR PRODUCT / TOOL IN AN INSTRUCTIONAL DEMO!....


Don't you have this "backwards"?? The burden I don't think should be on the authors of the "product/tool" to tell you not to. The burden is on you to obtain their permission beforehand.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

chris22 said:


> ..."...and for all you *******s who like to jack peoples videos, they will be in flash."


Amateur porn rules.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

willardcpa said:


> Don't you have this "backwards"?? The burden I don't think should be on the authors of the "product/tool" to tell you not to. The burden is on you to obtain their permission beforehand.


we have a WINNAR!


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I will take the time to contact anyone whose software is not located on Source Forge. 
The videos will be released under the following license:



> Free for Private use. If you sell your Tivo and wish to give instructional videos with it, I can give you a copy which will work with TivoServer (AVI). This counts as Commercial use. Please donate with commercial use, as stated in the license agreement below.
> 
> You agree to not to remove any Copyright line, weather it be mine or one in the software.
> If the videos are used for commercial purposes, you must donate at least $1 to: http://www.lupus.org/support/donationform.html
> ...


I do not care how much you donate, as long as it is larger then $1 USD


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

DougF said:


> Amateur porn rules.


You read his post too quickly. He didn't say "jack WITH peoples videos"


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

I said,
for all you Jack (word that starts w/ A, and means rear end)s who like to jack people's videos, it will be in flash.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You might want to check your spelling


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> You might want to check your spelling


Dude, I am ****ing dyslexic. Leave me the **** alone.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

"Copyright line, *weather* it be mine or one..." - this has nothing to do with being dyslexic. And there was no reason to be rude.

I guess your real problem is taking constructive criticism.


----------



## chris22 (Aug 31, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> "Copyright line, *weather* it be mine or one..." - this has nothing to do with being dyslexic. And there was no reason to be rude.
> 
> I guess your real problem is taking constructive criticism.


It was an error. I should have caught it. Due to the fact that it is a just a draft of a license agreement, I did not 
However, you are correct, It was not because of dyslexia, it was due to a simple error .

I did not mean to jump over your case about it. Sorry about that.


----------

